# florence firenze



## yosheryosh

anyone living in florence? curious if anyone is in the hills around it also (fiesole or park boboli)...

i'm thinking this is a good area to live and a good size city - which for me it is important to be able to walk around.

good move for an expat???


----------



## accbgb

If you can afford it, Florence is a wonderful city!

We have visited Fiesole and enjoyed it very much, however it is quite hilly and not a good place to be if your transportation is limited primarily to your feet.


----------



## yosheryosh

accbgb said:


> If you can afford it, Florence is a wonderful city!
> 
> We have visited Fiesole and enjoyed it very much, however it is quite hilly and not a good place to be if your transportation is limited primarily to your feet.


are you living in florence now, or have you lived in the past?


----------



## accbgb

yosheryosh said:


> are you living in florence now, or have you lived in the past?


Have not lived there but have spent about six weeks there, one week at a time.

FWIW, I have found Bologna to be a very interesting city, very walkable, and significantly less expensive than Florence.


----------



## yosheryosh

anyone who has lived in florence that can recommed a nice area to live NOT in the center?


----------

